# Casting forum??



## MesquiteMan (Sep 27, 2006)

It seems that casting is really gaining in popularity. Is it time to consider adding a casting forum? Personally, I think it would be a good addition so that those who have no interest in casting would not have to wade through post about casting in the penturning forum.  What do you think?


----------



## Randy_ (Sep 27, 2006)

Not quite sure how to vote on this one??  I don't think such a forum is necessary; but I also don't think adding such a forum will fragment the group.  As long as "PR" or "casting" shows up in the title, folks can look at, or not, the thread as they see fit.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Sep 27, 2006)

There you go, Randy.  FIFY.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Sep 27, 2006)

Usually the first sentence is a dead give away/
I'd rather see a critiques forum


----------



## DCBluesman (Sep 27, 2006)

Casting forums abound on the internet.  The folks that visit such sites are true experts much as we have pen experts here.  I'm not keen on adding a marginally related forum (any more than I want a form for hollow form turning).


----------



## MesquiteMan (Sep 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />Casting forums abound on the internet.  The folks that visit such sites are true experts much as we have pen experts here.



As I am well aware since I am a member of one.  They do not, however, have ANY idea about casting items that will be turned on a lathe.  Heck, the VP of the company that I buy my resin from, Alumilite, does not have any experience casting items to be turned on a lathe and he has all kinds of experience casting everything else.

I have asked many questions on the casting forum that I am a member of that have to do with casting pen blanks and NO ONE even knew what a pen blanks was.  They knew everything in the world about spin casting, mold making, and the best resin to use for model railway parts though!


----------



## chigdon (Sep 27, 2006)

Hey, I have never casted anything before but am becoming more interested.  I think that it would be a great addition to the site.  If you don't want to read the posts then no big deal, right?


----------



## mrplace (Sep 28, 2006)

Having a separate place to put things related to casting would be beneficial when trying to research previous information. It would group related information in one area.

As it was pointed out, this is a type of casting that does not fit traditional casting forums, and is directly relevant to pen making so this would be an acceptable place to have it.

There is so much more to casting than what is laid out in the tutorials. The tutorials are great for a beginner, but the information only scratches the surface. I believe a separate forum would encourage the sharing of this information more, and would allow more exposure to this aspect of pen turning.


----------



## Skye (Sep 29, 2006)

I never thought to look for a forum specificly for casting, so I imagine others have also not thought of it. I'd like to see one.


----------



## johncrane (Oct 5, 2006)

It mite be ok.   May be some one would like do a video.that would help


----------



## Skye (Oct 6, 2006)

Implementation of this?


----------



## chitswood (Oct 8, 2006)

Interesting poll Mesquite man, I don't do any casting myself, so I wouldn't mind seeing a casting forum full of information on that. But like I said, I wouldn't know how helpful something like that would work here.


----------



## barry836 (Oct 8, 2006)

I'M NEW TO THIS SITE AND I HAVE JUST ONE THING TO SAY.I WILL NEVER TURN MY BACK ON LEARNING.MY BRAIN IS JUST SO BIG AND AND IT DOESN'T HOLD AS MUCH AS OTHER MEMBERS WOULD LEAD US TO BELIEVE THEIR BRAINS CAN HOLD.BRING ON THE NEW TOPICS,I CAN'T WAIT


----------



## jeff (Oct 8, 2006)

Which one of you casting gurus volunteers to moderate the casting forum? Send me an email.


----------



## herper62 (Oct 9, 2006)

go for it, if its not used or disruptive, just remove it after issueing the proper notice/warnings. a forum to learn something related to the main subject is always worth trying IMHO
Herper


----------



## jeff (Oct 10, 2006)

I've just created a forum called Casting & Stabilization

Curtis suggested that stabilization might be a good pairing with casting because some of the same chemicals, equipment, and procedures can be used. 

Curtis will be moderating this new forum. I'm going to lock this topic now. Thanks for all your votes and thoughts.


----------

